# Jeep for sale.



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a project jeep up for sale. It's a 73" CJ5,304c.i.,3-speed sag.,Dana 44 Rr,I believe a Dana 35 frt axle, frame has been blasted and re-painted(CAT yellow),fiber-glass tub,I can't remember what transfer case it has,but it's all there just needs someone to put it together.I'd take a $1000.00 for it. Theres also some extra's that come with it.Call (231)832-5523


----------

